# Frogbit roots rotting (fraying?)



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

How strong is the current in your tank? I tried to introduce some floaters into my other tanks, but DWL and Frogbit withered away because of the flow. In my other tank that's driven by a sponge filter, there is almost no current in the tank and the frogbit's roots grow all the way to the bottom (5.5 gallon).


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> How strong is the current in your tank? I tried to introduce some floaters into my other tanks, but DWL and Frogbit withered away because of the flow. In my other tank that's driven by a sponge filter, there is almost no current in the tank and the frogbit's roots grow all the way to the bottom (5.5 gallon).


Actually I put a stronger filter on it yesterday so now there's more flow but this has been going on for weeks when there was almost no flow...
And actually is seems to be doing fine in my big tank with a canister and lots of flow... Hmmm


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

I noticed that in my smaller tank with NO T8 light the roots look like it's rotting away. In my other tank, it's thriving under CF lights. So maybe it's the light?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

wgreenbay said:


> I noticed that in my smaller tank with NO T8 light the roots look like it's rotting away. In my other tank, it's thriving under CF lights. So maybe it's the light?


Maybe... I've got a 26w light on a 7.5g tank, so I don't think it's got too little. I was actually looking for a light with less wattage to put on it, because I'm getting a ton of hair algae, in case it would help with that.
But it does seem like it was growing better when there was less of it. Like maybe it's just too crowded in there now, even though I take a little out each week, maybe I need to take out a whole bunch so that it can get more light and maybe dose with some micros or something.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 16, 2010)

My Frogbit didn't like being dosed with Flourish. It did well in my peat capped with gravel tank that got no ferts. My other tank which is dosed twice a week with Flourish, the roots melted and the Frogbit died off in about 2 weeks.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Scyry said:


> My Frogbit didn't like being dosed with Flourish. It did well in my peat capped with gravel tank that got no ferts. My other tank which is dosed twice a week with Flourish, the roots melted and the Frogbit died off in about 2 weeks.


Really? Because I have in in a fertilized tank and it's doing ok. That one has more flow too.
The one that the roots are melting in is low flow, no ferts!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

azjenny said:


> Really? Because I have in in a fertilized tank and it's doing ok. That one has more flow too.
> The one that the roots are melting in is low flow, no ferts!


Well that's the problem. You need to dose more ferts. In my 5.5 gallon, they tend to grow crazy long roots since they get plenty of light and I dose Rootmedic macros and micros.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> Well that's the problem. You need to dose more ferts. In my 5.5 gallon, they tend to grow crazy long roots since they get plenty of light and I dose Rootmedic macros and micros.


Well that's what I was thinking. See other responses though. Very conflicting.
I have also read that if they are getting enough nutrients they won't grow their roots as long. So it's just weird. I may start adding some micros. It's a shrimp tank and I want to keep ferts super low.
I'll try it.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

For me I have T8 lights, with flourish twice a week. Roots grow crazy long! Try what works for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

al4n said:


> For me I have T8 lights, with flourish twice a week. Roots grow crazy long! Try what works for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I wish I knew!! . But yes, I'll give some micros a try first and go from there.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a fertilizer issue.

Frogbit also thrives in higher light situations.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Sounds like a fertilizer issue.
> 
> Frogbit also thrives in higher light situations.


I've got pretty high light for my little cube. As high as I can go with no CO2. 26w for a 7.5g.
That's why I love the Frogbit, because it shades the tank a bit. Although I took out 80% of it this weekend and am starting over. I saved only what was healthy, which wasn't alot.
Will micros do? Flourish comprehensive? Or do I need to add macros? Like I said, I'm trying to limit ferts because it's my shrimp tank, although I know the ones I have are supposed to be shrimp safe. All I have other than the frogbit is Anubias Nana Petite and several mosses.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Micros will help quite a bit. Won't take that much of it to brighten them up, either.


----------

